# what gene for speckled feet?



## modsquab (May 19, 2017)

*Has anyone ever seen speckled feet???*

Will almond, indigo or smokey (or something else) cause speckled legs and feet? Is there a breed where this is common? Is this a dumb question?


----------



## modsquab (May 19, 2017)

*Has anyone ever seen speckled feet???*

I am told that the answer lies in the pied alleles...the bird had dark skin spots at hatching, and her feathers are darkest on those spots, leaving most other feathers white. This may signify pied genotype, and might be related to the color spots in the feet....


----------



## modsquab (May 19, 2017)

*Has anyone ever seen speckled feet???*


----------

